# Daedalus tool



## Moerse Rooikat (10/1/18)

hi all who has stock of this 
online or in a shop in south Africa 
found some online but don't like online so is there a online store you all trust


----------



## BigMacZA (10/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all who has stock of this
> online or in a shop in south Africa
> found some online but don't like online so is there a online store you all trust


Atomix has stock. I ordered online and got it same day. Very good service. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/1/18)

cool there is one on gumtree wtf vap seply in parraw
anyone know him


----------



## Mr. B (10/1/18)

Yep. I got a Voopoo Drag, Pulse Squonk and Daedelus from him. Decent guy with good stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (10/1/18)

thanks i found one 5 kilometer away from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

